# Happened to anyone ? Cubase doesnt see midi controller



## Hal (Oct 30, 2012)

i cant seem to solve this very annoying i can not send any midi CC Data or use my second keyboard as cubase suddenly can not see my UC33 evolution midi mixer controller

its working,installed,reinstalled,power switched on,lights on,windows sees it in the hardware list as UC33 controller,tried different USB port,different cable,restarted

nothing works !??
*
Problem is Cubase doesnt see it in the midi list at all 
cubase sees midi over lan,my Numa Nero but not thie mixer no matter how many times i restart cubase it was always working since a couple of years,came back from a vacation and its not.. just like that *

any ideas?

Cubase 6 (64)
windows vista sp1 (64)


----------



## Kejero (Oct 30, 2012)

Cubase and my Oxygen controller aren't best of friends either (I guess it's got to do with the MIDI over USB thing -- my good old Roland keyboard uses a MIDI connector and doesn't have this issue). I'm afraid I can't offer much more advice than this (I'm sure you've tried it): _always make sure that your controller is turned on *before* starting Cubase._


----------



## Ganvai (Oct 30, 2012)

Do you use an usb-hub? I had a problem connecting my keyboard with USB-hub to my pc. Maybe this can help.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 30, 2012)

Hal @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> any ideas?



Did you exchange an USB device? This can get you problems ... .


----------



## Hal (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes always switched on before cubase starts,yet cubase can not see it in the Midi in and outs


----------



## Hal (Oct 30, 2012)

Ganvai @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> Do you use an usb-hub? I had a problem connecting my keyboard with USB-hub to my pc. Maybe this can help.



tried without yesterday,usb extention,usb hub,direct to computer in the same place a hard drive was working non is working


----------



## guydoingmusic (Oct 30, 2012)

Have been having the same problem! Had to abandon the USB out from the keyboard(CME UF88 CLassic) and go to a USB midi cable: so far it's the only working solution I have personally found that is stable.


----------



## Hal (Oct 30, 2012)

germancomponist @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> Hal @ Tue Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> > any ideas?
> ...



Gunther sorry i didnt get what u mean ? exchange what ? what can make problems ?


----------



## kdm (Oct 30, 2012)

Cubase doesn't seem to like USB midi controllers. I have an Axiom Pro connected via USB, but it would cause the mouse to lockup when exiting Cubase, and Cubase would occasionally lose track of the Axiom as a midi device during normal use.

I tried different ports - hub vs. direct connect - nothing helped. No idea what the reason is - may be related to how Cubase accesses it's USB license key, or just how it handles USB midi devices. 

I had to drop the USB connectivity (and hence, Hypercontrol) and go straight MIDI. Works fine now.

My advice is to just run direct MIDI with Cubase and not attempt USB Midi for now (USB midi interfaces seem fine at least - I have two connected without issue).


----------



## Hal (Oct 30, 2012)

kdm @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> Cubase doesn't seem to like USB midi controllers. I have an Axiom Pro connected via USB, but it would cause the mouse to lockup when exiting Cubase, and Cubase would occasionally lose track of the Axiom as a midi device during normal use.
> .




Does this mean that i could wake up one day and my Numa Nero wouldnt be working and then i found myelf without keys after i already lost faders ?!!! what is cubase made for then entering notes and CC with the mouse ?


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 30, 2012)

Hal @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> germancomponist @ Tue Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Hal @ Tue Oct 30 said:
> ...



I mean, exchanged an USB-stick, USB drive...., or connected in other USB sockets?

Or did you just nothing? I think it has nothing to do with Cubase, there must be another reason..... .


----------



## Hal (Oct 30, 2012)

well i took a 3 days break switched everything off "rarely do" thats all,when i came back i switched everything on again and started and the midi faders were gone.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 30, 2012)

Hal @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> well i took a 3 days break switched everything off "rarely do" thats all,when i came back i switched everything on again and started and the midi faders were gone.



Strange. 

Do you have installed something new in the past? Maybe it worked well, but after switching off and on the complete system it maybe is a driver problem (because a new driver does not like another one...) or something like this?


----------



## adg21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep it happens from time to time. I can plug my USB keyboard either into USB slot or directly into my soundcard (Fireface 800) with a midi cable. When I use it the USB powered way occasionally Cubase is an ass about it so I use my fireface midi port instead for my keystation 88


----------



## kdm (Oct 30, 2012)

Hal @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> Does this mean that i could wake up one day and my Numa Nero wouldnt be working and then i found myelf without keys after i already lost faders ?!!! what is cubase made for then entering notes and CC with the mouse ?



Hard to say about the Numa as it could also depend somewhat on the device itself. 

Over the years, to me, USB midi has been less reliable than straight MIDI via audio and MIDI interfaces, so I've eventually moved every USB controller and keyboard in the studio back to straight MIDI. 

I would take a PCIe MIDI interface over USB any day, if one existed. I've even found it more reliable to use a standalone MIDI interface to merge external controllers into MIDI ports on a PCIe audio interface (or two). Perhaps it's a quirk in USB that make MIDI drivers less stable - not really sure.

But if the USB device does disappear, rebooting should fix it, or even just unplugging and replugging the controller (with Cubase closed), might restore it.


----------



## Hal (Nov 3, 2012)

guys, i think i lost hope anything else i could try before i buy somthing new

-changed USB
-uninstalled
-reinstalled
-the thing is working,and installed,and seen under devices and ofcourse switched on

But under cubase its not there it used to show under midi devices (UC33)


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 3, 2012)

Hal @ Sat Nov 03 said:


> guys, i think i lost hope anything else i could try before i buy somthing new
> 
> -changed USB
> -uninstalled
> ...



I have a last suggestion. Turn off your complete system. Then turn on the USB midi keyboard first. Then turn on your computer and start Cubase. 

Maybe in only this way Cubase can find the USB midi.... 

..


----------



## krabat (Nov 3, 2012)

Tried reinstalling the driver?
edit :oops: I just saw you already did this
is this of any help?:
_"There's also a 'MIDI Out from USB' mode switch combination on the front panel. When activated, this disconnects controller data from the back-panel MIDI Out socket, and instead forwards data from the UC33 USB MIDI Out that you'll find in the list of devices on your computer. Effectively the UC33 functions as a one-in/one-out MIDI interface as well as a controller when using the USB connection, from which it also takes its power.

I had no problems with the two-stage Windows XP driver installation (the USB driver, and then the MIDI driver), but there is one XP peculiarity not mentioned in the manual. If you subsequently plug in another Evolution device such as a UC16 or MK225C, it will be grabbed by the standard XP drivers and simply appear as a USB Composite device. To make it visible to the Evolution drivers, you need to right-click on this in Device Manager, select the 'Update Driver' option, and then point to the existing Evolution drivers, when it will correctly appear as UC16 (or MK225C) USB MIDI In and Out."_


----------



## Hal (Nov 3, 2012)

Gunther,KRabat nothing is working tryed both 
the update driver from devices and the switch off thing 
i also tryed cubase 5 and back to 6 both are not working tryed also somthing else like elastik standalone and it doesn t show in MIdis my other keyboard does tho 
if someone would think that its a driver issue still not applicable cause it is installed and it it recognised by windows and shows in devices


----------



## krabat (Nov 4, 2012)

Have another daw to try? You could download Reaper (or any daw demo you like) and see if the UC33 shows up. If it does it's time for Steinberg support.Or M-Audio (I forget who bought them).


----------



## Hal (Nov 4, 2012)

thx krabat but tryed that already with Kontakt standalone and Elastik standalone its simplyndoesnt show in the midi list
only Midi over lan and my Numa does


----------



## krabat (Nov 5, 2012)

I suppose you've checked the m-audio knowledge base http://www.m-audio.com/index.php?do=sup ... &keywords=
for example this:




_Q: My M-Audio USB Audio- or MIDI interface fails to install, doesn't work after installation, or drops out of the system every now and then. What could be the cause of this?

A: A common reason for such problems is the Power Management function of the USB Root Hub. Under Windows XP, disabling the Power Management for all USB Root Hubs in your system should resolve this problem:

1. Open the Device Manager (Start-> right click on "My Computer", click on "Properties" -> Hardware -> Device Manager)
2. Look under the category Universal Serial Bus controllers and find the USB Root Hub. 
3. Right click and select Properties, go to the Power Management tab
4. Uncheck the box "Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power." and click "OK".


Repeat this for each of the USB Root Hubs shown in the Device Manager._


----------



## Hal (Nov 12, 2012)

i just bought a MOTU fastlane and connected it via Midi and its working now ! seems like a got some USB conflict 
ill leave it as Midi now


----------



## krabat (Nov 13, 2012)

Good to see you found a solution! I've had these kind of problems with older M-Audio stuff (Keystation) and CME (the cheap chinese controllers).I resolved it in the same way.


----------

